# Juwel rio 125 filter



## Christor (18 Dec 2011)

Hi I currenly have juwel rio 125, however the filter system is roughly 3 years old, and maybe because my friend has a 1 year old rio 180, he reckons my system is the older version?

he says his sponges just slide in while I need to take the pump out first, anyone clear this up?(total bewbie to owning an aquarium!)

Second questions, anyone any idea of the LPH on these filters? as I want to get a decent flow for my tank as it will be planted and low tech.  rather than trying to remove the whole system what recommendations or improvements could I do to imrpove flow around the tank or increase it?

thanks, Chris


----------



## Callum (18 Dec 2011)

I think the Juwel Rio 125 filter might be 600L/PH and in my one i just have to remove the pump too before getting the filter pads out. If you wanna improve flow you can either get a new external filter (aim for 1200L/H) or get an extra powerhead and put it on the opposite side of the tank from the filter to increase flow around the tank. If you don't replace the filter aim for a 600L/H or more powerhead. Hope this helps.


----------



## Matt Warner (18 Dec 2011)

Hi, anther easy and cheap way of increasing flow with the juwel filter is to change the impeller for a 100lph one. I did this with mine, the 100lph impeller will fit the pump used in the rio 125.


----------



## Callum (18 Dec 2011)

Matty1983 said:
			
		

> Hi, anther easy and cheap way of increasing flow with the juwel filter is to change the impeller for a 100lph one. I did this with mine, the 100lph impeller will fit the pump used in the rio 125.


Awesome, never knew this was possible, i'll have to try it myself


----------



## Matt Warner (18 Dec 2011)

Sorry excuse the typos! I meant it can be changed for a 1000lph impeller. Is your pump the bio flow type?


----------



## Christor (19 Dec 2011)

I presume so yes, its the bioflow filter system, and got any link to this propeller? just to make sure id be getting the right thing? thanks again for the help guys, a powerhead however seem s a good option to provide overall good flow, are they easily controlled though in their flow?


----------



## Callum (19 Dec 2011)

Christor said:
			
		

> I presume so yes, its the bioflow filter system, and got any link to this propeller? just to make sure id be getting the right thing? thanks again for the help guys, a powerhead however seem s a good option to provide overall good flow, are they easily controlled though in their flow?


If you mean can you control how much flow the create then i'm not sure if there are adjustable flow powerheads out there... if there are then they may be a little more expensive. Allpondsolutions have good deals on standard powerheads so check out their site or you can buy through their ebay.


----------



## spyder (19 Dec 2011)

I heard they were fiddly come maintenance so ripped it out. If your not careful you will end up with a lot of the guff you want out of the tank, blowing around inside the tank.

It free's up a hell of a lot of tank space too, you'd be amazed.


----------



## Christor (20 Dec 2011)

Thanks lad, yeah it doesnt seem to be able to pickup debris in the tank that great, I mean its stuck in one corner and the flow itself is limited so far, never mind the intake holes on the actual filter system, did you find it tricky taking yours out? I could be tempted to be honest but nee to buy my hood first


----------



## spyder (20 Dec 2011)

Not tricky just need to go slowly at it with a long, thin flexible blade. It's just attached with blobs of silicone. You'll then need to shave off the excess silicone on the glass.

I never ran the tank with it in but the problem is when removing the sponges you will have a lot of waste enter the water column. When I do my little internal filters I whip em out of the tank and do them in the bucket.


----------



## Skatersav (20 Dec 2011)

I ripped the filter box out of my jewel rio 300 about 3 months ago. I replaced it with an external filter. It wasn't a cheap move, but the flow is definitely much better, and I think it offers more flexibility on directing the return. It also offers the option of an inline diffuser, if you want to add co2, which is a very efffective means to raise co2 levels IMHO. Finally, it increases tank space substantially and looks nicer.  I just took a metal ruler and, quite aggressively, hacked it out of there lke some sort of demented Crimean war nurse hacking away at a gangrenous limb - a cathartic process indeed, having spent all those years spilling putrid fish excrement down my chinos every time the thing needed cleaned.

If I were you, I would remortgage and buy the hood AND an external filter.  My granny always advised against excessive borrowing, but she's dead now and sometimes you've just got to have that next piece of kit.  Alternatively, whack in another powerhead and live with the messy filter changes.


----------



## Christor (20 Dec 2011)

haha I like your use of metaphors, but I now have my new hood and yous are talking me into getting a new filter, the one on the rio 125 does seem a little small and I could do with the extra space! though externals are dear and frankly ive no idea what im doing in setting them up really and would eb afraid of breaking them, if anything id get a better smaller internal ad powerhead too


----------



## justjason88 (27 Dec 2011)

i also have a rio 125, i found there was a lack of water movement with just the filter and it was causing too many dead spots. i put a koralia powerhead on the opposite side, only cost 30 quid but it reduced the dead spots issues


----------

